# Fly Box



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

My latest. Just finished last night and on the way to a new owner.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

This one headed to a duck hunter.


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks good as always Paymaster


----------

